# Skandalnudel Lindsay Lohan muß mal wieder ins Gefängnis



## Mandalorianer (19 Okt. 2011)

*Skandalnudel Lindsay Lohan muß mal wieder ins Gefängnis
*​
Los Angeles. Lindsay Lohans Bewährungsstrafe wurde zurückgezogen.
Die Schauspielerin wurde nach der Anhörung im Gericht von Los Angeles in Handschellen abgeführt
und in Haft genommen, nachdem Richterin Stephanie Sautner ihre Bewährungsstrafe widerrufen hat.




 

 

 

*Die Kaution wurde auf 100.000 Dollar festgesetzt und eine weitere Anhörung für den 2. November angesetzt.
*​
Die Richterin warnte die 25-Jährige zudem, bis zur nächsten Anhörung 16 Stunden ihrer gemeinnützigen Arbeit zu erledigen. 480 Sozialstunden wurden ihr als Teil ihrer Bewährungsstrafe aufgebrummt, von denen sie 360 Stunden in einem Frauenhaus und 120 Stunden in einer Leichenhalle ableisten sollte. Aus dem Frauenhaus wurde sie allerdings vor wenigen Tagen herausgeworfen, nachdem sie zu neun vereinbarten Terminen nicht erschienen war. Laut Richterin Sautner habe sie diese Termine freiwillig sausen lassen.

"Ich dachte, sie könnte für das städtische Frauenzentrum von Wert sein, aber das ist sie offensichtlich nicht", erklärte Sautner. "Sie muss noch 56 von insgesamt 60 Tagen arbeiten und sechs Monate sind bereits vergangen. Wie viele Bewährungsauflagen hat sie bereits verletzt? Bewährung ist ein Geschenk, kein Recht."

Sollte Lohan die Kaution bezahlen, müsse sie zumindest zweimal die Woche im Leichenhaus arbeiten.
Zu der Bewährungsstrafe wurde Lohan verurteilt, nachdem sie eine Halskette geklaut hatte und damit Bewährungsauflagen einer vorhergehenden Strafe wegen Alkohol- und Drogenvergehen verletzt hatte.
Zusätzlich zur gemeinnützigen Arbeit wurde sie für 35 Tage unter Hausarrest gestellt.

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Franky70 (19 Okt. 2011)

Gute Besserung.


----------



## BlueLynne (19 Okt. 2011)

na, erst jetzt wieder 

bei diesen Auflagen kann ich aber sogar Party und Koks verstehen 

aber da wird sie wohl durchmüssen, auch wenn ich glaube, dass es offenbar noch nicht schlimm genug ist für Sie, bevor die die Kurve wieder findet. aber das wird sie ....


----------



## krawutz (20 Okt. 2011)

Bewährungsauflagen verletzt ???  Wer hätte aber auch damit rechnen können !?!?!? 
Bestimmt bekommt der laufende Warmluftbehälter jetzt eine alleralleralleralleralleralleralleraller...allerletzte Chance.kopf99


----------



## frank63 (21 Okt. 2011)

...die Gesetze gelten nur für andere, nicht für Lindsay, glaubt Lindsay. Ab in den Knast mit ihr...


----------



## comatron (24 Okt. 2011)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> ... auch wenn ich glaube, dass es offenbar noch nicht schlimm genug ist für Sie, bevor die die Kurve wieder findet. *aber das wird sie *....



rofl3rofl3rofl3 Der ist gut !


----------

